# Job offer from GASCO



## mwauh

Hi All,

Im an Engineer with 9 yrs of experience in UAE. I have been offered a job from GASCO, grade 13 on a Contract hire basis.

Lump sum salary : 22K AED (inclusive of all housing allowances and perks)

My Queries:

1) is this a good salary package from a company like GASCO? if not, what is the standard salary been offered for grade 13?
2) is it good to be on a contract hire - what about job security and contract terms?

Anyone please help sharing their valuable opinions.


----------



## monisheng91

GASCO is one of the most reputed companies in abu dhabi from an engineers perspective (i too am one)... from what i read your offer seems to be decent enough.. btw if u dont mind me asking can you share the field in which u have applied....


----------



## Clement Naidoo

mwauh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im an Engineer with 9 yrs of experience in UAE. I have been offered a job from GASCO, grade 13 on a Contract hire basis.
> 
> Lump sum salary : 22K AED (inclusive of all housing allowances and perks)
> 
> My Queries:
> 
> 1) is this a good salary package from a company like GASCO? if not, what is the standard salary been offered for grade 13?
> 2) is it good to be on a contract hire - what about job security and contract terms?
> 
> Anyone please help sharing their valuable opinions.


Would you mind sharing the salary breakdown that add up to 22K


----------



## AAlHos1970

mwauh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im an Engineer with 9 yrs of experience in UAE. I have been offered a job from GASCO, grade 13 on a Contract hire basis.
> 
> Lump sum salary : 22K AED (inclusive of all housing allowances and perks)
> 
> My Queries:
> 
> 1) is this a good salary package from a company like GASCO? if not, what is the standard salary been offered for grade 13?
> 2) is it good to be on a contract hire - what about job security and contract terms?
> 
> Anyone please help sharing their valuable opinions.


Your query, Grade 13 at 22k lump sum? Yes this is within the lump sum range for Grade 13 but you can renegotiate if the vacancy is considered a critical post or hard-to-fill vacancy because of a specialized skill. If it is a common role, then they will insist on the given offer and kaliwali if you do not accept it because they will then contact the next back-up candidate.

If you can shed more info on the position, try sending me a PM.

Contract-Hire? There is a no job security. This is a fact. Even if you do your best and exceed the expectations up to the VP/SVP level of your department. Unless the position offered to you is a technical post (not identified for Emiratisation) then your contract will be renewed. 

If the position that was offered to you is a common role and subject for Emiratisation, then do not rely or expect job security. Even if you have a Wastah. 

Contract-Hire positions are normally required to fill skill gaps or peak volume work as justifications. However, when the division/department has normalized and your Section or Dept Head does not require anymore your services, then you are only given 1 month notice to search for a new job. 

My only advice, if you do accept this offer. Just do your best and gain the experience. Avoid pricey accommodations and/or getting lured in loans. Otherwise, you will regret this later on because there is no job security for common roles under Contract-Hire.


----------

